# Some Weird Things Happening With My Cell Phones



## bizwiz2 (May 9, 2002)

I have both an Iphone & Adroid phone. This morning some weird stuff was happening.

I am in Hawaii. Hawaii's area code is 808 for the entire state. 

This morning a friend of mine saw in her call log that she had missed a call from an 808 number
that she did not recognize.

She then called on my Iphone. I didn't answer because my phone didn't ring. So then she called
my Android. I answered, we were talking. & then we were cut off. 

I was talking and in the middle of my sentence she says, "Hello?"
I say, "Hello?"

We go back & forth a few times with the "hellos" & "
can you hear mes" and then nothing.

She thought I hung up. So she calls my Iphone. It kept ringing on her side (a special kind of ring that lets you know the phone is in use) as if I was talking to someone else. So, to her, it seemed that I hung up my Android on her to take a call from someone else on my Iphone.

However, I did not hang up my Android and I was not on my Iphone when she tried calling it.

Later, she called me, we were talking and all of a sudden that same unrecognized 808 number pops up on her phone and her phone says multi-line call and she is disconnected from me. On my side, our call was just dropped again--we were talking and all of a sudden we are cut off.

Altogether there were 2 maybe 3 times she called my Iphone & it didn't ring. On her end it gave her the signal that I was on the phone, but I wasn't. There may have been times my android didn't ring too, but I'm not sure.

One last strange thing that happened was that at some point my Android called 911 & then apparently (judging from the call log of missed calls) 911 tried to call me back. But again my phone did not ring.

So to summarize, although my phone rang normally most of the time, there were times when it did not ring & the caller was given the impression that I was on the phone with someone else even though I wasn't. Also, this mysterious number called twice and one of those times actually interrupted our conversation, ending it.

By the way, if I call that number, it just rings for a long time with no one answering and then finally hangs up. Also, when I searched online for the owner, I couldn't find that number in any of the phone look up sites except for Spokeo.

According to Spokeo, that phone is in Agoura Hills, CA, even though it's a Hawaii area code. But even though it says the phone is in CA, it shows a map of Honolulu with a pin stuck in it. Also, the name of the owner is not shown.

My friend is involved in a law suit in which her opponents have spied on her, tried to entrap her by various crafty means, & even broken into her home once. Is there any technology that someone could use to spy on her, or listen to her calls that would account for all the weird stuff described above?

Thanks.


----------

